# Special Request: One Day at a Time



## olcaptain (Sep 16, 2014)

Special Request: One Day at a Time







  This past Friday our 38 year old son Chad was diagnosed with Rectal Cancer. There will be tests run this week to determine the stage as well as a course of treatment. Please keep our family in your prayers. We serve an amazing God and we know that He has a plan and purpose. My family and I will trust in Him through the peaks as well as the valleys of our journey.

  The following note was written recently by our daughter Lauren. You will be uplifted for sure if you take the time to read this. Please keep our family in your prayers as we pray that God's will be done and that He be glorified..........

Dear Cancer:

I felt pretty certain it would only be a matter of time before you reared your ugly head in our family. We have been blessed to steer clear of you for a long time now. We've met other valleys head on, but have not yet had to face you. We've seen you hurt, knock down, and even kill people that we know and love. We are fully aware that just because we strive to live Godly lives (as many of them do and did) we are not exempt from pain and sadness. No matter what you may try to make others think (it's their fault, you are paying them back for sins of the past/present, etc) we know that you are straight from the devil. You leave us with a choice. We quit...or we fight. Chad LaFavor is no quitter. I know you've just recently met him, but I've known him for almost 33 years. He is anything BUT a quitter. You have your work cut out for you on this one. See...on the days he can't, his family can. On the days his family can't, our friends and churches can. On these days and every other day...we know that we serve a God who can and will. We don't know what is to come, but we know the One who does. You took us all by surprise, but our God does not slumber, sleep, nor does He get caught off guard. I will choose to believe that is not "it" for my brother. A wake up call, maybe. A time to come together as a family, probably. A time for him to see that he was created for a bigger purpose that he himself could have ever imagined...definitely. The LaFavors and Browns...we all come as a package deal. We're a team...always have been and always will be. You, Satan, may have created cancer...but the One we will choose to serve, come whatever, He spoke and the very world in motion. Yes, we are pressed but we are NOT crushed. Like all of the valleys before this one, it's not about us, and we will "choose to believe", right Chuck Christy Wolfand the CLBC choir?!
We don't know details as of yet, and it will probably get ugly before it gets pretty...but so the saying goes...nothing worth having is easy.

Chad LaFavor ...I've been your biggest fan since I was a little girl. I have also watched two others become pretty fond of you and they go by the names of Jake and Macie. Even more recent, two little boys (Gage and Carter) have come to think that you hung the moon in the sky yourself. On the days you are lonely and feel you have no purpose...there are 5 reasons right there to shut the mouth of Satan and his scheme called cancer.

One day at a time.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 16, 2014)

We will be praying for Chad and your family olcaptain .


----------



## The Foreigner (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers of course Horace. Let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## NugeForPres (Sep 16, 2014)

I got goosebumps after reading the letter.  I am praying for your son and your family.  God is faithful!


----------



## angler557 (Sep 16, 2014)

Put it in Gods hands !  

Prayers sent sir


----------



## 4bob4 (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers to you and yours Captain!  I'll hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 16, 2014)

What an uplifting letter , may the good Lord hold your family near his heart to beat this stuff ...


----------



## CQueen (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers offered for all of you and for the medical team as your family faces down this disease.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

Praying for your son and family


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2014)

Most sincere prayers from here for Chad and the family.


----------



## Trapnfish (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 16, 2014)

I went to high school with Chad. He's already been in my prayers and will continue to be.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers sent for your son and family.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 16, 2014)

Sending up prayers for your son and family...may GOD answer these prayers and guide the doctors and surgeons involved to help heal your son.


----------



## archer47 (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers sent for your son and family


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

I am really sorry to hear this......my thoughts are will Chad and the rest of your family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers, Horace.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2014)

Captain, you are in the right mentality for your son, you, and your family to face this head on and with a fury. Having been down this road and being in the corner with my late wife with Cancer this is the only way to face and fight this devil. NEGU
Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 16, 2014)

Sending prayers up for Chad.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Sep 16, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers, My Friend !


----------



## Worley (Sep 16, 2014)

*Cap'n*

Prayer daily for your family my friend.  Your daughter has amazing Faith in our God, well done dad!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 16, 2014)

God Bless and keep your family. Please keep us updated so we can pray for specific needs and for specific blessings sir.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm here praying for your son and you and your family. May your battle be swift and decisive and successful. In my many years I've met few truly honorable men and you Horace are one. May God bless you in this time of great need.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2014)

Captain,

My Prayers are being sent for Chad and your entire family.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers for your son,you and your family during this most difficult time Capt.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 16, 2014)

Horace, my prayers are sent and will continue for Chad and your whole family along this journey.


----------



## specialk (Sep 16, 2014)

thoughts and prayers headed your way...cancer CAN be beat!!


----------



## sierra1610 (Sep 17, 2014)

I lift your son up in prayer to our holy GOD..... I myself am in a very similar battle myself.


----------



## wncslim (Sep 17, 2014)

Prayers sent, from recent events I have been made aware of the awesomeness of God, family and friends. Regardless of what the future holds God can and will bring positives from all things and satan does not win. Love to your family.


----------



## CAL90 (Sep 17, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear it, will be thinking about y'all.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 17, 2014)

...very sorry to hear that!


----------



## aaron batson (Sep 17, 2014)

thoughts and prayers headed your way


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll be sending prayers.  What a wonderful and amazing letter.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Sep 17, 2014)

One day at a time... Father, touch my Brother. Amen


----------



## BT Charlie (Sep 17, 2014)

I will pray for Chad's healing, Ol Captain, as well as for you and your family.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 18, 2014)

I am overwhelmed but not surprised at the love shown from this GON Forum. It is a special place full of caring people. I have been down for a few days but with God's help I turned the corner yesterday morning:

I have been in an emotional funk for the past several days. This morning I have picked up my hat at the door and I am leaving the Pity Party. It is time for this Ol Captain to quit whining and start shining. We may be down but we are by no means out. The full armor is back on and I’m heading back into battle! There are some things as a man and a father that I just can’t fix or control. But I know One who can…….

Corrie ten Boom once said “I have held many things in my hands, and I have lost them all; but whatever I have placed in God’s hands, that, I still possess.

Chad has a CT scan this afternoon at Wellstar Cobb. We won't know anything until next week but I will keep you updated!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2014)

olcaptain said:


> I am overwhelmed but not surprised at the love shown from this GON Forum. It is a special place full of caring people. I have been down for a few days but with God's help I turned the corner yesterday morning:
> 
> I have been in an emotional funk for the past several days. This morning I have picked up my hat at the door and I am leaving the Pity Party. It is time for this Ol Captain to quit whining and start shining. We may be down but we are by no means out. The full armor is back on and I’m heading back into battle! There are some things as a man and a father that I just can’t fix or control. But I know One who can…….
> 
> ...


Continued prayers


----------



## Westgadawg (Sep 18, 2014)

Prayers for your son and family. The Lord has a plan for everything, although we may not, at times, see it. He and your entire family added to the prayer list...


----------



## tack17 (Sep 18, 2014)

Captain,
Your son and family will be in our prayers.  God Bless.


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 18, 2014)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers Ol Captain.


----------



## teebert (Sep 18, 2014)

Although we'll probably never meet, your posts have always been a source of enjoyment to me.  I'd be honored to give a little something back by praying for your son's healing and for your family in the days ahead.  Romans 8:28, Captain.

Tom


----------



## PopPop (Sep 18, 2014)

Dear Lord, 
Be with Chad and his Family, Father this is my prayer. Bless them richly, deliver them unto skilled physicians, grant them Thy healing graces and give us yet another reason to sing Hallelujah, Hallelujah.
In Christ, I Pray, Amen.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 18, 2014)

I am overwhelmed by God's love on this "public" forum. To God be the Glory!


----------



## fredw (Sep 19, 2014)

Horace, my prayers are added.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 19, 2014)

We weren’t supposed to hear from Chad’s CT scan until next week so we were surprised when the doctor called him this afternoon. It seems that the CT scan showed that Chad’s Cancer is much more advanced than previously thought.
  They have referred him to an Oncologist as well as a Gastro/Colon Specialist and he has one of these appointments on Wednesday AM.  They have seen some very small lesions on his liver as well and of course this is a source of great concern. There will be a PET scan done next week which will be more specific and will give the doctors the next course of action.
  Our hearts are breaking but our trust in and love for our Lord has not wavered. Please be positive with us and continue to pray that God will be glorified through this totally unexpected journey.


----------



## CQueen (Sep 19, 2014)

Continuing to lift you all in prayer without ceasing.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 20, 2014)

Prayers continue for your whole family, Horace!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 21, 2014)

horace,
i haven't hung out with you and the boys in awhile. life gets busy sometimes, but i think of you often. in fact i'm watching wfn where this guy is carp fishing somewhere in england. i'm sorry to hear about your son. i send all my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers going up for strength and healing


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 23, 2014)

Prayers from us as well!


----------



## EZ Spin (Sep 23, 2014)

Prayers sent. Blessings, Eric


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your prayers and concern for Chad. We will see an Oncologist in the morning and I hope to be able to post an update sometime tomorrow PM.


----------



## Bream Pole (Sep 23, 2014)

*cancer*

The name of Jesus is above every name named including that of cancer. (Philippians 2:9, Ephesians 1:17-23)  

This past week I was on an Alaskan Cruise and the ship visited Glazier Bay.  I had never seen anything of this physical world so majestic.  The Spirit of the Lord suddenly began to visit me with thoughts of the majesty of Jesus.  All I could think about was how those mountains and glazers were humbled by Him and that as I was looking at them he could turn them to powder with a whisper of his voice.  

What he tells us in Mark chapter 11 verse 23 was also very present in my soul:  "Truly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, 'Be taken up and cast into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that what he says will come to pass, it will be done for him.  Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.  And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against any one; so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses." (RSV) How impossible that seemed looking at those mountains until I was brought to realize that if I spoke what God said as his ambassador on this earth, it would happen. I couldn't move the mountain outside of God, but I could inside of Him. How glad I was that I was familiar to an extent with scripture.  

There is an excellent book written years ago by a Presbyterian Greek and Hebrew scholar entitled, as I recall, Healing in the Atonement which proved by scripture to my satisfaction that it was God's will to heal and that Jesus brought healing just as he brought salvation.  You know there are many who would debate this, but when you get a diagnosis of cancer it isn't time, nor is there time, to engage in doctrinal debate.  It is time to believe and speak what you believe and that is all the time you have.

Most are familiar with Joel Osteen.  I have been fortunate to have been in meetings where his father, John Osteen,  preached.  He gave account in one of those meetings of God healing his daughter, Joel's sister.  She was born with some disease where she had no muscle tone and would never be able to sit up etc.  I'll never forget his words.  He said, "I was floating around in my little (denominational) boat on the sea of life."  He went on to say that he explored the Bible and discovered a God who healed and began to speak to his daughter's tragic condition, the mountain in his life, and God restored her.  She was in the meeting a healthy adult.

I received healing once; however, not of something so scary as cancer.  I saw in scripture that God heals and relied on a verse in the Old Testament where He says He sent his word and healed.  It took patience and me talking to the symptoms just as your daughter has written cancer a letter.  I constantly said no to the symptoms and quoted the scripture I referred to.  Ultimately the disease left as silently as it had come.  

I have a casual friend, not a close friend, in this little town that found himself barely able to drag around one day.  He went to the Dr. and was diagnosed with adult leukemia.  He was told he had slim chance of living more than 30 days because his immune system was gone.  He was put in a stainless steel isolation ward in a hospital in Savannah.  Before being admitted he gathered his family together, opened the Bible and read Psalm 119 verse 17 which says, "I will not die, but live, And tell of the works of the Lord." (NAS) He spoke that to the leukemia.  That was about 15 years ago and he is alive today telling of the works of the Lord leukemia free.  I went to see him in the hospital after he had been there about 2 weeks.  I really doubted they would let me in to see him as they would be doing everything to protect him from bacterial disease and virus.  To my surprise the nurse said sure go in and directed me to where his room was on this special ward.  The door was open and when I entered he greeted me, "Come on in Bob; good to see you."  I said, "Well I came over to pray for you and leave some healing scriptures with you, but you don't appear sick."  He laughed and told me about his family gathering and said the doctors would come in and check his vitals etc. and leave shaking there heads.  He had taken heavy chemo, but he had not had one sign of nausea and not a hair on his head had fallen out.  He had been assured both would happen.   He had said to the mountain "Be removed, 'I will live and not die and tell of the works of the Lord.'"

The weapon we have against satanic attack is the Lord's name, His scriptures where his mind is revealed to us, and out resolve to speak his mind and not the mind of anything or anyone else.  As scripture says in 2nd Corinthians 4:13, "Since we have the same spirit of faith as he had who wrote, "I believed, and so I spoke," we too believe, and so we speak," (NAS)

I appreciate so much your daughter's letter.  Greatly inspired by it and I will pray and join you and your family in saying that your son "will live and not die and tell of the works of the Lord."    

Forgive the long reply, but I was very moved by your post.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 23, 2014)

Ol Cap, You and Chad and your families have been and will continue to be in my constant prayers. God Bless you all.


----------



## James Vincent (Sep 25, 2014)

Prayers for you and yours


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 25, 2014)

I will post an update on Chad after lunch tomorrow. Thanks to you all for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 26, 2014)

Chad Update: Friday 9/26/14
Chad’s Oncologist shared this morning that the results of his liver scan were inconclusive. Therefore, he has requested a liver biopsy. The biopsy is scheduled for early Tuesday morning 9/30/14. Please continue to lift up Chad in your prayers and be encouragers with your comments!! We are going to whip this thing!!

Proverbs 4:20-22 “My son, pay attention to what I say; turn your ear to my words. Do not let them out of your sight; keep them within your heart; for they are life to those who find them and health to one’s whole body.”


----------



## j_seph (Sep 26, 2014)

Prayers continued for your son as well as you and family. Prayers that the biopsy goes well without issue and that it is clean and clear of this cancer. Keep the faith and keep up the fight Keep on Keeping On NEGU


----------



## porkbelly (Sep 26, 2014)

Prayers sent to Chad and family.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 27, 2014)

No doubt the Lord's love and hand will bring Chad through!  Prayers continue my friend!


----------



## Bigtimber (Sep 27, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 27, 2014)

Prayers to your family olCap'n.   Bad things happen to good people.  Sorry to see your family's going through this but prayers from the mid-west.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 29, 2014)

Chad Update: 9/29/14
4:00PM

We have encouraging news today! Chad and Ramona met with the surgeon earlier today. Due to the location of the cancer the surgeon will be able to remove it without any pre-surgery chemo or radiation! The surgery is scheduled for next Thursday, Oct 9th. Chad will be in the hospital for several days followed by several months of recovery.

As many of you know, Chad also has a liver biopsy scheduled for very early in the morning (Tues 9/30) to hopefully make sure that his liver is clear. We will know the full results of this test by Friday. Regardless of the liver test the surgery next week will still take place. Our prayer of course is that the cancer is located only in the area related to next week’s surgery.

God’s grace and mercy are very evident in today’s report! We continue as a family to covet your prayers as we await the results from the biopsy tomorrow. Thanks once again for your love, your prayers and your financial support. We are facing a long journey ahead but the love shown for my son and our family has been incredible. Please keep praying and we will trust God for the victory!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2014)

olcaptain said:


> Chad Update: 9/29/14
> 4:00PM
> 
> We have encouraging news today! Chad and Ramona met with the surgeonearlier today. Due to the location of the cancer the surgeon will be able to remove it without any pre-surgery chemo or radiation! The surgery is scheduled for next Thursday, Oct 9th. Chad will be in the hospital for several days followed by several months of recovery.
> ...



Awesome. God is good.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the update. You, Chad and Your families will remain in my constant thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CQueen (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  Prayer is powerful & is ongoing for your family.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 30, 2014)

Praying for your son and your family.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks to all for the love, prayers and concern. Chad's biopsy is completed and he is here with us resting this afternoon. Praying for a clean report on the liver on Friday if not before!!  Stay tuned!!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 30, 2014)

Great news on Chad's surgery on October 9th!!  Prayers continue for his quick recovery and a positive update on Friday.


----------



## shoalbass (Oct 1, 2014)

Praying for The whole Ole Captain family!!   Chad whip this and know you have many people pulling for you!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2014)

Big Ole Capt. Jr can whip this. He has the Lord and a good friends and family on his side. All them muscles can't hurt either.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 3, 2014)

We have just received word from Chad. His doctor called to tell him that his liver is cancer free!!!!!! We praise God for His Mercy and His Grace! We thank each of you for your prayers and we covet your continued prayers as Chad goes into surgery next Thursday the 9th to remove the rectal cancer!! 

“To God be the Glory for the things He has done”!


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2014)

God is great
Prayers continue to go up


----------



## angler557 (Oct 3, 2014)

That is great news !


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome news!


----------



## almoore (Oct 3, 2014)

Great news!  That has to be one of the best calls you've ever had.   May there be more like it in the future!


----------



## James Vincent (Oct 4, 2014)

Great news. Will keep praying for Chad.


----------



## CQueen (Oct 4, 2014)

God's grace is indeed infinite & good.  Prayers continuing for a successful surgery & recovery.


----------



## zman (Oct 4, 2014)

Great news. Prayers sent. We faced the battle of cancer with my mom.. Hoping nothing but the best.. GOD IS GOOD>


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 4, 2014)

Continuing to pray for your son-God is faithful!


----------



## FMBear (Oct 5, 2014)

AWESOME news!!  Prayers continue for a smooth procedure and a quick recovery!


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 5, 2014)

Chad's surgery is Thursday afternoon at 1:30 PM. His recovery period is estimated at 4-6 months. Please pray that all goes well this week. God continues to show me many things through this valley. We are so blessed!


----------



## Fish hound (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing satan loose this battle! Prayers sent!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 7, 2014)

Prayers that surgery goes great and for a speedy recovery.
Prayers to keep you and all Chad's family strong.
NEGU


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 9, 2014)

Today is “Game Day”! Chad’s surgery is scheduled for 1:30PM and we have to be there two hours beforehand. 







This Ol Captain’s prayer is that the surgery goes REEL smooth!! Please keep on CASTING up your prayers for Chad. 

Stay tuned!!


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 9, 2014)

I’ve just returned from the hospital. Chad’s surgery lasted a bit under 3.5 hours and all went well. The tumor was bigger than expected (tennis ball size or so) but they removed it all and reconnected the intestine successfully. He has a temporary bag and will be adjusting to it, recovering, and out of work for four to six months. He will be in the hospital for 4-5 days. Thanks for all of your prayers, love, kindness and donations. Chad had to have $2700 to get in the door today and without your help it would have been very tough indeed. 

  Once again our God has shown kindness and grace to our family. He still answers prayers and we give Him all the glory for the victory today! Please continue to pray for Chad as he recovers and adjusts to the days and weeks ahead. We love and appreciate every one of you!


----------



## cam45 (Oct 9, 2014)

Awesome news Captain! Praise God! Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2014)

always great to start the day with some good news, prayers continue to go up for Chad and family


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 10, 2014)

Great news. Prayers continue.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 10, 2014)

Wonderful news, Praying for more!


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll certainly not send a daily update for the next six months but we had a good day today and I know many of you are not on FB. 

I have spent the day at the hospital with Chad today. I am amazed at how well he is doing. He has already been up walking and has walked three times up and down the hall! Not only that but he is learning about and has already had his transmission fluid (Illeostomy) changed. Making great progress IMHO!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2014)

Glad to hear it, and hope he makes a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2014)

Keep up the post, I for one enjoy hearing of his progress.
Prayers continue to go up


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 13, 2014)

Chad is still here at Wellstar Cobb. He has had a tough 24 hrs with gas, 
abdominal pain and hiccups. They ran a tube down his nose today and drained about 2 liters of fluid off his stomach. He has not been allowed to eat for several days and has slept very little. Ramona has been pulling the night shift and I'm doing days. Hopefully they will both sleep some tonight.
  Once released, he will becoming home with us for a few days or until he can function somewhat on his own. Hoping to be bAck to the Captain's Quarters by Wed/Thurs


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2014)

I am sure he as well as you and your wife will truly enjoy the time at home together. Praying they can sleep well tonight and get some rest.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 15, 2014)

Chad Update 10/15/14 

Captain Nurse reporting from headquarters:

  Seems like Chad rested a bit last night. Nose tube and Catheter have both been removed. They have placed a PICC line in his arm to mainline nutrients, pain meds and various and sundry medications. We walked this AM and he barfed a bit upon our return but that seems to relieve pressure on his stomach so what the heck. 
  Dr. Rosen's colleague came by this AM and reported that they are in part, "waiting on his organs to wake up." Interpreted that means that his accessory bag needs to be filling up with air as well as waste before it can be doing it's job 100%.

Captain Nurse is predicting that it may be several more days before this young buck sets sail. Until then, keep praying! Thanks as always for loving my son and our family!


----------



## CQueen (Oct 15, 2014)

Prayers continuing, Captain! It's good to have specific needs to pray for.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 16, 2014)

Prayers continue, each day is progress made


----------



## Norm357 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers Sir.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 17, 2014)

Thursday afternoon 10/16

Although he won't admit it, I think my patient is slowly improving. 







He has set up a bit today plus he has thrown a wet wash cloth and a piece of ice my way. He may be starting something he can't finish but that remains to be seen. I haven't whipped him in years but I may get that chance if he keeps this up.

 We have walked three times and he hasn't thrown up at all so far today. I'm just a nurse but when I see boyish actions and that LaFavor sarcasm rising from time to time I am encouraged! Stay tuned and keep praying!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2014)

olcaptain said:


> Thursday afternoon 10/16
> 
> Although he won't admit it, I think my patient is slowly improving.
> 
> ...


Prayers he keeps doing great and prayers he don't whip his ole man


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 17, 2014)

j_seph said:


> Prayers he keeps doing great and prayers he don't whip his ole man



He is only 6'5" 270. I can still whip him


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

He's looking good captain!  Thoughts are still with you guys!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2014)

olcaptain said:


> He is only 6'5" 270. I can still whip him


ONLY WITH THE GOOD LORDS HELP CAPTAIN AND I BELIEVE HE IS TOO BUSY CURING HIM TO HELP YOU ON THAT ONE


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 17, 2014)

j_seph said:


> ONLY WITH THE GOOD LORDS HELP CAPTAIN AND I BELIEVE HE IS TOO BUSY CURING HIM TO HELP YOU ON THAT ONE



10-4 on that one!


----------



## Norm357 (Oct 17, 2014)

God is indeed great.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 17, 2014)

We have been absolutely overwhelmed by replies, prayers, comments, well wishes and generous donations! You may be getting tired of my updates but please bear with me for a few more days. Once home I won’t send them near as often. Writing is good therapy for me and I really hope you don’t mind at this time.


Chad Update 10/17/15 

  Chad had a pretty restless night last night but seems to be much better today. He has had the hiccups now for 5 straight days and he still has a certain amount of gas and abdominal pain. His condition is probably not uncommon for anyone who has had their innards "scattered, covered, and smothered". Even though he isn't hitting on all eight today he did muster up a bit of a mischievous grin for his FB friends.







  One of Dr. Rosen's colleagues came by to check on him early this morning and they are still waiting on the "Great Awakening" to occur in his upper intestines. When the muscles and nerves that move the waste and gas along the intestines toward the Ostomy Bag begin working properly another major hurdle will be cleared. It will then be time for us to blow this joint (so to speak). Speaking of Ostomy bags, I had the privilege today to remove his first bag and go through the whole process of preparing and replacing his new one. I did it under the watchful care of the beautiful "Bag Lady" that has come our way and she said that I did a wonderful job!
  So I guess the bottom line (pun) is this. We are waiting on the Great Awakening. We don't know if it will come in a rushing wind or a "still small voice" but we will certainly rejoice when it comes.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers are being answered! Dr. Rosen came by early this morning and shared great news with Chad and Ramona!






1)	Chad’s "accessory bag" is now functioning properly.
2) He isn't throwing up any more.
3) He has been walking a good deal.
4) He will begin some soft food tomorrow.
5) He should be ready to come home on Monday!!!!!!

  God is and has been so good to our family once again. Chad will stay with us a few days before we put him back in the road. Keep praying because his recovery will be several months and he will still need your prayers, love and support! We love all of you and I thank you personally for loving my family!


----------



## Sterling (Oct 18, 2014)

God is good! So glad to hear the great report!


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 19, 2014)

I, like many others have been following this story from day 1.  I pray for a speedy recovery for your son.  God is awesome!


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's prayers and support!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 20, 2014)

Amen, glad to see him coming around. One small hurdle then jump over the next and so forth. One day at a time, prayers still continue.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 20, 2014)

Chad is Home!  

 We are praising God this afternoon that Chad is out of the hospital and home with us here at the Ol Captain’s Quarters. 











 He will be staying with us a few days before returning to his own hacienda. He is expected to be out of work for the next 4-6 months so please continue to remember him and his two children as he recuperates and recovers. Once again I want to thank you for loving and supporting our family during this time.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 20, 2014)

Fantastic news, Horace!!  So glad to see Chad is home with you and family!  Prayers continue!!


----------



## CQueen (Oct 20, 2014)

Wonderful news, Captain!  Keeping you all close in prayer.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 28, 2014)

Chad Update 10/28
We went back to see Dr. Rosen (Chad's surgeon) this past Thursday for a follow up. He removed a drain tube then sent us over to Cobb for a few hours to get an IV put in. Chad was dehydrating a bit and needed some fluids so we were there several unexpected hours before returning here to our house.

Dr. Rosen also shared that they had discovered Cancer in 2 of 25 Lymph nodes tested so Chad will be having some Chemo treatments later on after all. We were hoping that wouldn't be the case but we will play the cards that have been dealt to us.

On a more positive note I heard Chad laugh a deep belly laugh the other night while watching a movie with his daughter Macie and Ramona. It lifted my spirits a great deal to hear him laugh if only for a moment! I have been twisting his toes and flipping his ear now for over two weeks trying to get a rise. Finally yesterday while he sat on the end of the couch I grabbed for grabbed for him....... and he grabbed for me and wouldn't let go!! I knew then we were making some headway!

He is doing good with his "accessory" bag so far and we are becoming very skilled with this process. It is just a thing when it is YOUR son and not someone else's. I would deal with that around the clock if it were necessary.

Bottom line is that we are seeing good things happen and I see God already using us to be an encouragement to those around us. We are not sure about what lies around the next bend but we boldly serve the One who does.


Please continue to remember Chad in your prayers as we continue on this unexpected journey!


----------



## CQueen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  Doubling up on the prayers for you all.


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 29, 2014)

CQueen said:


> Thanks for the update.  Doubling up on the prayers for you all.



xx2^


----------



## vin-man (Oct 29, 2014)

*Prayers today and always*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. With God as your foundation all things are possible.


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 31, 2014)

Our prayers are definitely being answered! Chad has shown vast improvement over the last several days! He returned to Dr. Rosen yesterday and the Doc said that he was doing really well! So much so that he will be seeing his Oncologist soon and may begin his chemo treatments in a few weeks.

 We have enjoyed him being with us but we were also proud for him as he was able to return to his family and home last evening after a nice Steak/Chicken/Salad/Tater dinner here at the Captain’s Quarters!


----------



## PopPop (Oct 31, 2014)

olcaptain said:


> Our prayers are definitely being answered! Chad has shown vast improvement over the last several days! He returned to Dr. Rosen yesterday and the Doc said that he was doing really well! So much so that he will be seeing his Oncologist soon and may begin his chemo treatments in a few weeks.
> 
> We have enjoyed him being with us but we were also proud for him as he was able to return to his family and home last evening after a nice Steak/Chicken/Salad/Tater dinner here at the Captain’s Quarters!



Hallelujah!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2014)

Praise God, glad to see he is at home enjoying a little more stress free life for a change (not talking about from your house hehe). He is for sure on his way to recovery.
Prayers continue for him as well as you sir


----------



## CQueen (Oct 31, 2014)

Wonderful news, Captain.  Prayers continue.


----------



## olcaptain (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for your faithful and continued prayers.


----------



## olcaptain (Nov 8, 2014)

Chad Update 11/08/14

Chad has a busy week ahead of him. He will have a port put in on Tuesday and will begin his chemo treatment soon. He also has an appointment on Wednesday with the Oncologist. But before either of these things happens the Oncologist has ordered yet another MRI on his liver. Early in Chad’s diagnosis they noticed some lesions on his liver and the purpose of Monday’s MRI is to see if they have changed at all in the last month. The results will determine the level of chemo that will be administered. Our prayer of course, is that there has been no change.

Once again our family would like to thank all of you for your love, prayers, food, and continued support thus far. You have all been overly kind and generous and we can’t possibly thank you enough. We are learning many life lessons and God is touching many of us in ways that we never even considered possible. We praise Him for lessons learned, for our family and for the love and support of our incredible friends. Please continue your prayers and support for Chad and his kids and for the journey that lies ahead.


----------



## lampern (Nov 8, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## olcaptain (Nov 12, 2014)

Chad Update 11/12/14

  Chad's MRI from Monday revealed that he does indeed have two cancerous lesions in his liver. Upon seeing these results Chad was sent today to have a CT scan on his lungs/trunk/abdomen area to see if there is any cancer there. If these areas are clear the plan will be to surgically remove the cancerous part of the liver along with administering chemo either before and/or after the surgery.

  Please pray that the tests done today will show these areas to be cancer free!


----------



## olcaptain (Nov 12, 2014)

Praise God that we can now edit this to say that today's results are in and Chad's lungs are cancer free!!!!


----------



## CQueen (Nov 13, 2014)

Ol' Captain, you all remain in my prayers.  I am sorry that your family is enduring this trial but trust in God's plan for you.  Thank you for continuing to keep us updated. Peace.


----------



## FMBear (Nov 13, 2014)

My prayers continue for Chad and your whole family.  God bless!


----------

